# Pictures sharing....



## Riplee (Oct 24, 2011)

[email protected]@##


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Oct 24, 2011)

Dude, you have the coolest lizards. I am greener than an iguana with envy right now. All your animals look like they're in excellent shape, well done. I can't tell what all the species of monitor are in your pics; I saw some savannas and an ackie, but what were the larger ones? Water monitor? Argus? How many reptiles do you have grand total?


----------



## reptastic (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice as always, good job, will you be attempting breeding those tegus again next season?


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 24, 2011)

Thabk you for sharing. I love 'em all!


----------



## fastforward (Oct 24, 2011)

Those are some nice pictures. I think the group bathtub one is the coolest.


----------



## Riplee (Oct 24, 2011)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Dude, you have the coolest lizards. I am greener than an iguana with envy right now. All your animals look like they're in excellent shape, well done. I can't tell what all the species of monitor are in your pics; I saw some savannas and an ackie, but what were the larger ones? Water monitor? Argus? How many reptiles do you have grand total?



Thanks. Yeah. U right! they are Water monitor and Argus monitor. 

I got marriage this year. so I reduced a lot of my collection. Now I am currently own 5 adults tegus, several monitors and some red tail boas adults and some babies, also some ball pythons. 



reptastic said:


> Nice as always, good job, will you be attempting breeding those tegus again next season?



Yes. I just put them into hibernation 2 days ago for next spring breeding. 

AND SAVE FOOD!!!LOL


rhetoricx said:


> Thabk you for sharing. I love 'em all!



Thank you !


fastforward said:


> Those are some nice pictures. I think the group bathtub one is the coolest.



Yeah. I love it too. And I also have a group pop one BUT i dont want share it. lol


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is a lot of good looking reptiles. And they look as happy as can be. How do you find the time to take care of all your buddies?


----------



## Riplee (Oct 24, 2011)

Sirhc401 said:


> That is a lot of good looking reptiles. And they look as happy as can be. How do you find the time to take care of all your buddies?



Thanks. 

That's the reason I love reptiles ---- you can have lots of them without lots of time. 

I only feed my tegu 2-3 times a week. Clean the cage once a week. 

Actually, I treat the cleaning job to exercise and relaxing. lol


----------



## thenikkix3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Friday I brought home my new B&W Tegu Nagion. New to Tegu's but have had many other reptiles before and currently have a tortoise.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 24, 2011)

Some cool lizards, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steven. (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey riplee.. amazing pics. I would love to know your taming process for your tegu's. They all look so tamed, even your monitors. Your babies, yearlings and all your adults seem to love being handled... Please do share your taming process, myself and a lot of other members are new to tegus and would definetly benefit from some advice you have... Man your lizards are sick!!!!


----------



## got10 (Oct 24, 2011)

Riplee said:


> [email protected]@##



Great pics . Great looking animals


----------



## Riplee (Oct 25, 2011)

Steven. said:


> Hey riplee.. amazing pics. I would love to know your taming process for your tegu's. They all look so tamed, even your monitors. Your babies, yearlings and all your adults seem to love being handled... Please do share your taming process, myself and a lot of other members are new to tegus and would definetly benefit from some advice you have... Man your lizards are sick!!!!



After they used in their cage and eating great. I will remove all the hider in the cage. let you can see them every time and they can see you every time. and also dont put cage on the floor. you need let your little guy see your up-half body. 

This will help.


----------



## jondancer (Oct 28, 2011)

Lee, what is that tegu in the #2 picture . Do you still have it? High white color


----------



## Scales89 (Oct 29, 2011)

Your collection is awesome, all look happy and healthy! I also like the group photo in the tub. How much do you plan on selling you tegu harchlings for?


----------



## Riplee (Oct 29, 2011)

jondancer said:


> Lee, what is that tegu in the #2 picture . Do you still have it? High white color



Hi Jon, That's was the one you hold before.


----------

